# Doing the Happy Dance!!



## cmzaha (Jan 31, 2015)

Went to my Friday market last night and I am one happy seller. There is a lot of problems right now with the owner having problems landing the new contract and a tremendous amount of dissension between the two market managers. I have been in the farmers section for 2 yrs and was told two weeks ago I could not be there anymore, which I argued with the craft section manager that she was the one that offered me a corner booth in the farmer end if I wanted to move, which I did. Trying to make this short, she informed me two weeks ago when I move back to the crafters I could not have a corner because she could not bump one of her crafters for me. Now none of these people have been in this market for 5 years. We told her she is not taking care of her vendors that support their beyond slow markets to support them, plus I was told I no longer get my 50% discount on Friday for doing the slow markets. My hubby and I simply told her we will completely quit the slow markets and only attend the Friday market. The owner is under contract to supply x amount of vendors or he breaches the contract in 2 of his venues in which he cannot get vendors because no one comes out to shop. Three crafters support him and a bread, pizza and cookie person. We 3 crafters informed them we will all quit if they do not give us our discount, so they decided we keep our discount. This is after we also informed them we do year around in the winter when most vendors leave. 

The farmer market manager fought to keep me in his end of the market last week without any guarantees if I could stay. Last night he asked me if I would like to start paying him and stay in the farmer market end. :clap: Yeah, no brainer, instead of paying $65 a night I now will be paying $5 booth fee and 10%. What a win this was for me and I do not have to pay the agriculture permit fees. Win Win  On the flip side of the coin I am sure the crafter market so called manager will bring in every soap maker that calls for a space. She has become quite vindictive. They do not worry me. I now have a booth right smack in the middle of the street with 3 open sides facing the beginng of the farmer section. Loving it. It so helps to make friends with the right manager and not be on the bad side of the owner. I one of an extremely few that can get along with the owner. Plus it helps his wife likes my products and I keep her supplied


----------



## Soapsense (Jan 31, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 1, 2015)

Blimey! Good result but what a stress


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 1, 2015)

Good for you! It's not easy being a small business owner.


----------



## osso (Feb 1, 2015)

Wow, congrats on that win!


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 1, 2015)

This reminds me why I'm happy to remain a hobbyist... the stress! Nice win on that one.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks all. Sometimes perseverance pays off. Actually the owner should turn the management completely over to the farmer market manager, he may be young but he can manage. In fact the young man started working from Disney and what a change we have seen in him. Even the City has appproaced him, asking him to take over the market. Problem being this a a night market that takes a lot of equipment to set it up. He has estimated he needs 70k for min equipment, but is working on it.


----------



## SpringLily16 (Feb 1, 2015)

Congrats Carolyn! Sounds like an awesome win after much stress. Good for you!  Hope you sell tons!


----------



## charlesbabage (Apr 17, 2015)

Awesome, congrats to you well don and thanks for the sharing with us....


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 17, 2015)

Thankyou all, it was a great win


----------

